

Show HN: GTFS (transit) feed normalization - qzervaas
http://transitfeeds.com/news/browsing-and-normalization

======
prawn
What's the market like for this sort of resource? Are many people working on
apps and sites in this field?

~~~
qzervaas
It is quite niche, but of all the Government data that is made open,
anecdotally I believe transit data gets used more than any other data.

I believe this site can bring a lot of value to certain organizations,
especially once I get more feed normalizers up and running other than the one
for Muni.

